# Audio out of sync



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

Bought a 4K and the audio is out of sync with video whether I am casting video or watching using a streaming app. Device shows up to date. Did a complete reset to component atoms and was able to get the sync to work for a short period and now it's off again. I do not have a sound bar - just a Toshiba TV. Do I have a defective one?


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

In device preferences/sound by default the Stream tries to automatically identify the sound formats your TV supports. The Tivo had auto-detected Dolby Digital and Dolby Digital Plus and enabled them. Completely turning off the surround sound resolved the issue.


----------

